# Food Safety News - 07/18/2021



## daveomak.fs (Jul 18, 2021)

*Rare case of illness in Brazil from fish prompts warning*
By News Desk on Jul 18, 2021 12:03 am
Officials in Brazil have issued a warning after a woman became sick from a rare disease after eating fish. The municipality of Goianésia, which is in the state of Goiás, said it is monitoring the case of a patient infected with Haff disease, also known as black urine disease. She is hospitalized in the intensive... Continue Reading


----------

